# Trekstor maxi g.u  abgeschmiert!



## DaGab (24. März 2009)

heho,
Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine Externe Festplatte bekommen. Eine Trekstor Maxi g.u
mit 1 TB. Bis vor ein paar Tage  war ich sehr zufrieden mit ihr und alles hat perfekt geklappt. Aber dann hatte ich sie gerade im windows explorer, da hat sie auf einmal genackt und im fenster oben stand: keine Rückmeldung. Dann habe ich das Fenster geschlossen und wollte sie wieder öffnen, konnte sie aber nicht mehr auf meinem Arbeitsplatz finden. Unten in meiner Taskleiste wurde noch angezeigt, dass ein USB massenspeichergerät namens Trekstor maxi g.u. geöffnet sei.
Mein Pc erkennt immer wenn ich sie anschließe, es kommt auch immer der USB erkennungssound aber ich kann nicht mehr auf die Festplatte zugreifen...
Ich habe im Internet recherchiert und festgestellt, dass viele Leute mein Problem teilen sie fragen auch alle wie man es beheben kann nur keine hat eine Antwort bekommen...
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich sie wieder benutzen kann, ich habe mich auch damit abgefunden, wenn die dateien die ich auf ihr hatte weg sind, hauptsache ich kann den Speicher wieder nutzen. Falls jemand einen Weg weiß bedanke ich mich schonmal im Vorraus.
MfG

DaGab


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Moin,

Ganz einfach umtauschen  Warum rumschrauben wenns gratis Ersatz gibt.

Wenn die Daten nicht wichtig sind. Ansonsten bau die Platte aus dem Rahmen wenns geht und verbau sie intern und schau ob sie da noch geht.

Vorsicht dabei verfällt gerne mal die Garanntie. Bei der anscheind auch.

Mfg Andre


----------



## akrite (25. März 2009)

DaGab hat gesagt.:


> Trekstor Maxi g.u ... da hat sie auf einmal genackt und im fenster oben stand: keine Rückmeldung.


 Dir wird leider nur der Weg zum Händler übrig bleiben, Trekstor weigert sich einen direkten Weg zu gehen und die an der Hotline ... nunja, wie das so ist, wenn branchenfremde Studenten keine Ahnung haben : "wenden Sie sich an Ihren Fachhändler " und das für 14cent/min. Nicht nur das sich die Ausfallrate recht hoch gestaltet (siehe andere Foren) es zieht sich über die gesamte Produktpalette. Ich habe eine HDD, USB-Stick und mp3-Player nach kurzer Zeit umtauschen dürfen, seitdem habe ich einen iPod bzw. USB-Sticks mit 5 Jahren Garantie und nicht Gewährleistung !


----------

